
Up close and personal with an active volcano - kingsidharth
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/nstv/2011/04/close-up-and-personal-with-an-active-volcano.html
======
kapitalx
The shockwave towards the end was quite a scene as it travels through the ash
cloud.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Indeed. I wonder what that would have felt like to have been hovering over the
crater at that moment...

------
benologist
Volcanos are pretty awesome. I live a few miles from a very big, active one
but it hasn't erupted yet while I've been here.

~~~
arethuza
We live pretty close to one, as it hasn't erupted in _quite_ a long time
people have taken the opportunity to build a nice castle and city where it
used to be:

[http://www.geolsoc.org.uk/gsl/cache/offonce/education/resour...](http://www.geolsoc.org.uk/gsl/cache/offonce/education/resources/rockcycle/page3675.html)

Not sure I would want to live close to a live one!

~~~
benologist
It makes for some awesome views when I'm traveling through this country
(Nicaragua):
[http://imagenes.viajeros.com/fotos/z/zc/zcanimxa-1241380835-...](http://imagenes.viajeros.com/fotos/z/zc/zcanimxa-1241380835-bg.jpg)

That's the one about 10km from me. The third largest city in this country and
it's still got colonial buildings so it can't be _too_ dangerous.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Crist%C3%B3bal_Volcano#Erup...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Crist%C3%B3bal_Volcano#Eruptive_history)

~~~
arethuza
One of the most spectular places I have visited is Santorini - which is
basically an island formed from the caldera walls of a large volcano. There
are entire villages perched on the edge:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santorini>

